# Aim point didn't change



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I started shooting a slingshot this week. I'm having a blast! I started out shooting from 15 feet and established my aim point. I moved back to 30 feet and really haven't had to compensate for the extra distance. My aim point seems to stay the same whether I shoot 1 gram steel balls or 6 grams cylindrical slugs I cast myself. Does this seem right or is this short distance a factor?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The distances are relatively short. It might be normal. Keep shooting!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bread said:


> I started shooting a slingshot this week. I'm having a blast! I started out shooting from 15 feet and established my aim point. I moved back to 30 feet and really haven't had to compensate for the extra distance. My aim point seems to stay the same whether I shoot 1 gram steel balls or 6 grams cylindrical slugs I cast myself. Does this seem right or is this short distance a factor?


I don't normally have to compensate much for range until I reach about 50 feet, so that sounds right to me. About 30 feet and under I'm more of an intuitive shooter.

Welcome to the community. I just started shooting a few months ago myself after about 25 years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes people forget how the trajectory of a projectile, in relation to the eye and the projectile shooting implement work... It seems to be more common amongst slingshot shooters than most other shooting disciplines... so here's a little drawing to show how it works.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> Sometimes people forget how the trajectory of a projectile, in relation to the eye and the projectile shooting implement work... It seems to be more common amongst slingshot shooters than most other shooting disciplines... so here's a little drawing to show how it works.


I love seeing the science behind this stuff.

Thanks man. Your videos are inspiring.

If you don't mind. What is your favorite band type/strength and ammo type for every day shooting?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you for the input! The answers and the welcoming attitude has been great. The ammo trajectory diagram was really helpful. That really explains why the aim point stays consistent through 50 feet. I doubt I'll be shooting any farther than that with my current slingshot. I shoot a Daisy F16 using a static anchor point at my cheekbone. I have measured 15 lb pull with a 31inch draw. I have read this setup is about 200 fps. I do intend to hunt as well as plink.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bread said:


> Thank you for the input! The answers and the welcoming attitude has been great. The ammo trajectory diagram was really helpful. That really explains why the aim point stays consistent through 50 feet. I doubt I'll be shooting any farther than that with my current slingshot. I shoot a Daisy F16 using a static anchor point at my cheekbone. I have measured 15 lb pull with a 31inch draw. I have read this setup is about 200 fps. I do intend to hunt as well as plink.


Hey buddy I've just come back to slingshots after many years and so much has advanced since then.

You should know that the bands that come with typical store-bought slingshots are pretty slow. If you go to Simpleshot or another quality provider you can get bands that are much faster for the same or less pull.

It might not make sense at first, but eventually you'll be able to just smell the rubber and be able to get an idea how fast it is.

I'm just telling you that because I wish I had known when I first came back to shooting.

Have fun!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks inconvenience! I will check out Simpleshot.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks Bill!!!


----------

